# Becoming a Paramedic/Ambulance Driver ?



## Silvera (26 Jun 2005)

Does anybody here know what the procedure is to become a Paramedic/Ambulance Driver in Ireland ?

It's a career I'm contemplating.
(I'm not sure if it's the job for me - I'd imagine it can be pretty hard going sometimes?! - but I would like to do some more research into the subject before making my mind up either way).


----------



## RainyDay (26 Jun 2005)

Try joining one of the volunteer first aid organisations - St John Ambulance, Order of Malta, Red Cross, Civil Defence. You'll get a good feel for whether you like dealing with patients/public in such circumstances. You'll also find yourself hanging round with a fair sprinkling of paramedics.


----------



## CMCR (27 Jun 2005)

If you are seriously considering taking up this option as a career change, what you are talking about is becoming an Emergency Medical Technician. 

The Pre-Hospital Emergency Care Council has responsibility for governing the standards and training in this area.  The Course and training are quite rigorous - there are a number of training providers.  View information on the EMT course, training programme, syllabi and training providers on the PHECC website here: http://www.phecc.ie/EMT.html

Best of luck and am I sure you will find this career a very rewarding and challenging one!


----------



## Silvera (28 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I haven't made a decision either way as yet. I agree that the Civil Defence, Red Cross, etc. route would be a good starting point.

Cheers,
Silvera.


----------



## Balu (2 Apr 2008)

My name is Balungile Khaula.  I am a South African female who was born on 12 May 1983.  I am currently a full time student in Ireland, Dublin.

I would like to become a paramedic/Ambulance Driver but I do not know the requirements.  I do not have a problem with joining volunteer work for now so that it can enlighten me more on this work and broaden my knowledge.

Thank you
bck12@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## sidzer (2 Apr 2008)

Hospitals / health boards used to recruit candidates directly - u could also pay privately to do the training and then apply to a health board for a job. However, this system has changed (I was informed about 1 yr ago). They now advertise on  just like the Gardai and prospective candidates apply via this route. I'm not sure how well developed this new system as I have not tried to access the job via this route. 

In Dublin the ambulance service is run by the fireservice and from my understanding there may be a little bit of professional rivalry between the two groups.... That aside:

try  + the dublin fire service...

And like the above - get involved at a volunteer level to test the water first - It is the kind of job where u are going to be exposed to scenes that most people would find difficult to cope with - so it takes a certain kind of person and red cross training and activities would prepare u for the challenges of emergency medical work

Best of luck....


----------



## Kerak (3 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]

a good source of news and information on the ambulance service.


----------



## laddie437 (3 Jun 2008)

i am an EMT from the USA and was thinking about moving back to IRELAND and wondering what i would have to do . i have been an EMT for the last 5 years and a driver .i have worked on a paramedic unit as well


----------



## Lauren (3 Jun 2008)

sidzer said:


> In Dublin the ambulance service is run by the fireservice and from my understanding there may be a little bit of professional rivalry between the two groups....


 
From what I know if the ambulance service in Dublin, you train as both i.e. fire fighter and ambulance driver and can be called upon to do one job or the other...Friends in the service do both jobs.....


----------



## michaelm (3 Jun 2008)

sidzer said:


> In Dublin the ambulance service is run by the fireservice and from my understanding there may be a little bit of professional rivalry between the two groups....


It's the same group. Dublin Fire Brigade run the Dublin ambulance service, they run a rota.


----------

